# Help name my new board!



## Guest (Nov 28, 2009)

Hey guys just getting in to my snowboard design.
This is the first board iv made trying to think of a new name for it, at the momment have decided on Rusta or Checked.

Any one got any Names or improvements?

View attachment 2318


----------



## legallyillegal (Oct 6, 2008)

buttfuglien


----------



## nos (Mar 13, 2008)

rasta pasta. you made that?


----------



## Guest (Nov 28, 2009)

yeah man not the board but the top surface design ay what u rekn?
Legallyillegal- yeah maby not but cheers


----------



## Guest (Nov 28, 2009)

I like it A LOT minus the silver. The silvers got to go it kills the rasta theme, man.


----------



## Guest (Nov 28, 2009)

cheers man yeah wasnt sure about the silver but i think it still doesnt look to bad. What would you change it to insted? 
Any other changes you would add? and a name?


----------



## FLuiD (Jul 6, 2009)

How do all you people have time to paint snowboards??...and why? Wow...I have seen MORE painted boards come through this site then I see old codgers on at A-Basin!!!!


----------



## beggionahorseho (Oct 27, 2008)

the ugly f***


----------



## MunkySpunk (Jan 7, 2009)

Bob Marley's Argyle Socks

Spliffy Cane

p.s. I expect royalties.


----------



## Mountainmenace (Sep 27, 2009)

rasta check 



The Jib Crib - THE WORLD'S BEST INDOOR SNOWBOARD RACK - Home


----------



## Guest (Nov 29, 2009)

its summer so no snow gota do something lol and its accualy griptape not paint


----------



## Guest (Nov 29, 2009)

Mountainmenace said:


> rasta check


yeah man mint love it as well as Bob Marley's Argyle Socks

oh and beggionahorseho F*** off


----------



## jiggley wiggley (Nov 26, 2009)

haha nice job, it looks pretty sweet... i think rasta pasta is the best one so far haha...
i can't think of anything
creativity=-1 point


----------



## AWNOW (Sep 12, 2009)

RastaPasta.net - Rasta Breckenridge

Too bad the food there sucks.


----------



## beggionahorseho (Oct 27, 2008)

StezyShredding said:


> yeah man mint love it as well as Bob Marley's Argyle Socks
> 
> oh and beggionahorseho F*** off


oh your so mad furius:cheeky4:


----------



## Mr. Polonia (Apr 5, 2009)

" 'ear me now " is what i would name it. 

but i gotta agree with the other guy, the silver kinda kills it. it stands out too much. u shouldve made it gold or bronze instead IMO


----------



## john doe (Nov 6, 2009)

Spliffy Cane gets my vote.


----------



## WaterPog (Mar 23, 2009)

you should just name it Ziggy.


----------



## tsaokie (Sep 18, 2009)

Sanka. Like in cool runnings


----------



## WaterPog (Mar 23, 2009)

yea, that's much better.


----------



## ComeBack_Kid (May 27, 2009)

How about "Dogshit dingleberry" or "Retard's Lament" or maybe call it "Are you guys serious, this boards ugly as effing hell, don't encourage the artist to do this again"
:laugh::laugh::laugh:


----------



## Tarzanman (Dec 20, 2008)

If you want to give it a REAL rastafarian name then consider these:
- _Selassie I-beam_ (or Selsassie I-and-I beam)
- _The Jibstick of Judah _
- _Babylon cyallin_
- _Dread Shreddah_

Most people won't know wtf the name means unless they are fairly familiar with the tenets of Rastafarianism or Jamaican slang.

Its a nice board. How do you paint a snowboard? I was toying with the idea of putting a Jamaican flag on mine (all my family is from Jamaica).


----------



## Leo (Nov 24, 2009)

You should put Mj plant designs in the stripes. Not like a row of them in each. I'm talking one big plant just on the stripes. You know what I'm getting at? It would look like the checkers are covering the rest of the plant except on the stripes.

Names:

Check Mate Mon!

Marley Pow Pow

Mar' Pow Kill


Rasta Slang Words:

Bad Bwai

Bamba Yay [the best board]

Coo Yah

Cutchie

Ram Goat

I like Spliffy Cane the best though. I was going to try to find a word to replace candy cane, but Munky beat me to it :thumbsup:


----------



## Tarzanman (Dec 20, 2008)

Leo said:


> Rasta Slang Words:
> Bad Bwai
> Bamba Yay [the best board]
> Coo Yah
> ...



"Bamba Yay?" "Ram Goat?" I'd love to know what web page you read that off of because I've never heard any Jamaicans use that term (and my family is full of'em).

Coo ya means "Look here"... dunno if that would make a good name :dunno:.

"cutchie?" I've never heard that word used. If its patois then its an arcane word. If you want to make a mary jane reference, then there are plenty better ones to choose from (_Cliff spliff_, etc).

I don't mean to sound condescending... its just that you all are bound to get it wrong if you don't get exposed to the culture a lot. Surprisingly, the wikipedia entry on Jamaican patois is pretty good - Jamaican Patois - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia


----------



## Leo (Nov 24, 2009)

Tarzanman said:


> "Bamba Yay?" "Ram Goat?" I'd love to know what web page you read that off of because I've never heard any Jamaicans use that term (and my family is full of'em).
> 
> Coo ya means "Look here"... dunno if that would make a good name :dunno:.
> 
> ...


I Googled it and picked out anything that sounded good. Bamba Yay supposedly stands for "by and by".

I'm not Jamaican so yea. Not like I don't see plenty of other cultures abusing my Korean language either. It's all in good nature so not a big deal to me. Sorry if my post offended you lol. By the way, just because your family is Jamaican does not mean you guys know every single slang that is used in every part of Jamaica. You're bound to come across a lot that are new to you. Happens to me in the Korean language as well. :dunno:


----------



## ComeBack_Kid (May 27, 2009)

Leo said:


> I Googled it and picked out anything that sounded good. Bamba Yay supposedly stands for "by and by".
> 
> I'm not Jamaican so yea. Not like I don't see plenty of other cultures abusing my Korean language either. It's all in good nature so not a big deal to me. Sorry if my post offended you lol. By the way, just because your family is Jamaican does not mean you guys know every single slang that is used in every part of Jamaica. You're bound to come across a lot that are new to you. Happens to me in the Korean language as well. :dunno:


Honestly, worry less about the "name" of your design and more about fixing it, seriously, NOBODY would buy a board with that design, sorry man but I'm not an idiot like the rest of these "Hey lets give it a rasta name" posters


----------



## Guest (Dec 23, 2009)

sorry, but im on board with anything doodoo, or poop, or shit.

or just call it franklin. it has a nice ring to it.


----------



## Tarzanman (Dec 20, 2008)

Leo said:


> I Googled it and picked out anything that sounded good. Bamba Yay supposedly stands for "by and by".
> 
> I'm not Jamaican so yea. Not like I don't see plenty of other cultures abusing my Korean language either. It's all in good nature so not a big deal to me. Sorry if my post offended you lol. By the way, just because your family is Jamaican does not mean you guys know every single slang that is used in every part of Jamaica. You're bound to come across a lot that are new to you. Happens to me in the Korean language as well. :dunno:


I'm not offended... but you're wrong about the slang for a couple of reasons:

- Jamaica has 2.8 million people compared to South Korea's 48 million (meaning there are 45 million LESS people inventing their own slang in patois than in Korean)
- Jamaican patois is a regional dialect with no set rules on spelling or grammar or vocabulary. It isn't a written language (per se). As such, words that aren't in the collective, common memory of people who use patois that fall out of usage are quickly forgotten and disappear.
- Regarding 'abuse of your culture', when is the last time you saw bunches of suburban americans wearing cheongsams and blasting K-pop on their iPods? Jamaican culture is far more ubiquitous (and 'trendy') than Korean culture.

Sorry man, I know that you're trying but I doubt you can empathize. BTW, i can read/write hangul (not well, but I can) so I do have some idea of what I'm talking about (i've hung out with my share of ABK's and FOB's).

Cool, cool


----------



## Leo (Nov 24, 2009)

Tarzanman said:


> I'm not offended... but you're wrong about the slang for a couple of reasons:
> 
> - Jamaica has 2.8 million people compared to South Korea's 48 million (meaning there are 45 million LESS people inventing their own slang in patois than in Korean)
> - Jamaican patois is a regional dialect with no set rules on spelling or grammar or vocabulary. It isn't a written language (per se). As such, words that aren't in the collective, common memory of people who use patois that fall out of usage are quickly forgotten and disappear.
> ...


Lol you'll be surprised how many people listen to KPop that aren't Korean. As for the language abuse, I hear plenty especially when I used to work in a restuarant. As for Jamaican culture being more mainstream: that only applies in a few countries. Korean pop culture is wildly popular across Asia especially with Asian americans. I find your comments quite condescending by the way.


----------



## Tarzanman (Dec 20, 2008)

Leo said:


> I find your comments quite condescending by the way.


How else should you find them? I know more about the topic (Jamaican culture/patois) than you do. 

BTW, no Korean has ever been as world-famous as Bob Marley.


----------



## Leo (Nov 24, 2009)

Tarzanman said:


> How else should you find them? I know more about the topic (Jamaican culture/patois) than you do.
> 
> BTW, no Korean has ever been as world-famous as Bob Marley.


I never said I know more about it than you. I admitted I googled it. 

Seriously, why are you reading into this that much anyway? It's just a name for a board, not Jamaican history month. We all get it, you're Jamaican and you know much more about it than us. Way to kill the fun in this whole thing. 

Btw, bruce lee was far more famous than bob Marley, but that doesn't mean the Chinese culture is the most popular one on this earth. Someone has a bad case of superiority complex.


----------



## Tarzanman (Dec 20, 2008)

Leo said:


> Btw, bruce lee was far more famous than bob Marley, but that doesn't mean the Chinese culture is the most popular one on this earth. Someone has a bad case of superiority complex.


No. One of us keeps bringing in completely unrelated topics into the discussion to try to make a point (Korean slang and now Bruce Lee).

There's nothing wrong with being opinionated (I'm pretty opinionated myself), but you should have quit while you were ahead a few posts ago. Thus far you, after plainly stating that you knew so little of Rasta/Jamaican slang that you had to google it, have told me that I can't possibly know all of the Jamaican patois in usage (why would you even say something like that if you don't know anything about it)

Then you tried to say that Korean culture is just as well known and co-opted by non-natives as Jamaican culture.... which is wrong (sorry!). Korean pop culture may be fairly common in *east* Asia, but its not even the most popular one in Asia! Chinese, Japanese, and Indian cultures are waaaaay more ubiquitous than that of Korea. As for Jamaican culture, go into any country on any continent and you'll find a subculture of wanna-be hippie kids wearing tams on their heads listening to Bob Marley. I don't see how you can even draw a comparison. Korea's most famous export is tae-kwon-do, (which is still less popular than Japanese karate). 

You're going to have to choose between:
1. Winning the argument -or-
2. Recognizing the truth of the matter

because your position makes those two things mutually exclusive for you as far as this discussion goes. Your (apparently) getting offended isn't my problem.

Honestly, what would you have said if I, a non-Korean who just happened to learn bits and pieces here-and-thered, deigned to tell you what you did and did not know about Korean slang? Kind of puts things in perspective, yeah?


----------



## Leo (Nov 24, 2009)

Tarzanman said:


> No. One of us keeps bringing in completely unrelated topics into the discussion to try to make a point (Korean slang and now Bruce Lee).
> 
> There's nothing wrong with being opinionated (I'm pretty opinionated myself), but you should have quit while you were ahead a few posts ago. Thus far you, after plainly stating that you knew so little of Rasta/Jamaican slang that you had to google it, have told me that I can't possibly know all of the Jamaican patois in usage (why would you even say something like that if you don't know anything about it)
> 
> ...


First of all, I bring into this discussion the same irrelevant BS as you. You brought forth the supposed fact that you know everything about Jamaican slang. Hence, my comment about me not knowing every single Korean slang out there. I still stand by my comment in that you can't possibly know of all the slang that exists now or has ever existed. You then reply to my statements like I am some sort of inferior human being for not knowing anything about Jamaican slang when I never even pretended to. Then comes your Bob Marley comment. Hence my Bruce Lee comment. You might think Korean culture isn't wide spread across Asia, but you need to exam that opinion a little closer. Far more Korean pop stars across Asia than Indians, Chinese, or Japanese. Hell, they are even in the Philippines. Japanese pop stars outshine the rest in America by far though thanks to the Anime phenomena.

You're the only one trying to win an argument here. I've already openly admitted not knowing anything about your culture. You're the one trying to make your culture look superior to mine and others. You're arguing to get your own point across that everyone who is using Jamaican slang here are retards for butchering it. I don't care what anyone says about my knowledge of the Korean language. It doesn't offend me one bit and if I were told I can't possibly know every slang, then they are correct. My ego is not as big as yours.

By the way, I didn't tell you "what you do know and don't know". I just said you can't possibly know 100% of the slang that has ever been used in Jamaica. Slang is slang. They come and go while others stick around. As for what you do know, you certainly have the best handle on your own culture than any of us here. Problem is, nobody was trying to act like they knew more than you. That is just how you took it. That my friend, is called arrogance.

Jamaica has the best culture on Earth. You made your point. You're a regular Rastafarian Hitler. Good job :thumbsup:


----------

